
How to Build a Serverless, SEO-Friendly React Blog – Netlify - codeAligned
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2017/09/26/how-to-build-a-serverless-seo-friendly-react-blog/
======
ssahoo
React for blog with SEO? Bad advice, hope does not become a trend.. It's like
a using a big hammer for a small nail.

A better server less blog option would be a static site generator such as
jekyll published and hosted on s3.

------
derekperkins
If you're comfortable with React, it's not a bad choice to use for templating.
IMO, a better choice than SSR is using something like
[https://github.com/nozzle/react-static](https://github.com/nozzle/react-
static) or
[https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby](https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby) to
use React to build your static site.

------
ondoheer
I don't think the objective of this post was to convince us to build blogs
with react. I agree it's misleading and it's a bad idea. Still, I have been
dabbling with react and got a couple of neat ideas from the post, for example
the Helmet library. This article made me curious enough to actually visit the
netfly page and wander around. That was probably their objective? They also
let us see clearly buttercms Api.

------
hbcondo714
> Netlify offers built-in prerendering which allows us to keep our code
> “serverless” while still making sure our blog is optimized for crawlers

This must be a new offering as Prerendering is listed as a paid beta by
Netlify but the article doesn’t mention that

------
andrei_says_
Why would anyone need to build an spa to display blog pages? How is this in
any way an inprovement to static html?

